# Study: Staring at breasts increases heart health



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2011)

I like this study, where do I sign up!

Study: Staring at breasts


----------



## twistedvine (Mar 5, 2011)

me too, me too


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you have to sign up at Hooters restaurant.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2011)

Just make sure you get to be the part of the study who gets to look!


----------



## joea132 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this should be one of those public service announcements. Like when they put that weird sounding tone over the TV and radio.


----------



## deboard (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a bogus study, you can't get a guy to not look at any breasts for five years. It's not possible. One half of these guys are lying. 

But I fully support the results.


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 5, 2011)

Only boys got to participate?


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

I am going to live forever.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm......

Apparently this study is severely flawed and will have to be repeated! :>



Love_in_Texas said:


> Only boys got to participate?


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed =) !!!!!!!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 5, 2011)

Just to be a team player, I volunteer to stare for 20 min a day to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG, roflmao, you guys are sooooooooooooooooooooo bad, I'm telling your wives.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie said:


> OMG, roflmao, you guys are sooooooooooooooooooooo bad, I'm telling your wives.



Why would you do that? These "men" stare at "their" wives. You want to be a model?


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> Why would you do that? These "men" stare at "their" wives. You want to be a model?



If they are staring at their "wives" they don't need me as a model and, lol, I read this post to Mike (my husband) and he hasn't stop staring at my breasts! :>


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

Hes getting healthier now due to us!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie said:


> If they are staring at their "wives" they don't need me as a model and, lol, I read this post to Mike (my husband) and he hasn't stop staring at my breasts! :>


OK U know better!
Without PICTURES it NEVER happened!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

*DAN!
Is that really YOU??*


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> *DAN!
> Is that really YOU??*



Is "she" married to the Pillsbury "Dough boy" ??
AKA Pillsbury Dough "girl".


----------



## joea132 (Mar 6, 2011)

HAHAHA That's priceless.


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok I take it back. 
*does not want to participate*


----------

